# Bulletstorm, what a mad and addictive game



## Sunray (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been playing the same demo level over and over trying to find new and inventive ways of killing my foe.

Just when you think you've exhausted them all, you find more.  With a story driven campaign I think this will be a bit diluted because finding ways to get more points will be less on the agenda.  Unless they make it so unless you get X points with a minimum number of skillshot kills you can't progress to the next level.

I'm looking forward to this, looks quite a game, in a Gears of war style.


----------



## cypher79 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was gonna make a thread about this, been playing the full game for the past few days and its insane.......best fps ive played in ages

plenty of gore and it seems like a pretty long game too, not one of these fps's you can complete in one day......


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm considering buying this too on the strength of the demo - hugely amusing game concept, plenty of humour and well made cutscenes etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

I actually quite liked the demo, some nice touches there...got the game on reserve via Lovefilm.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2011)

great fun, im on chapter 4 and loving every it, stupid arcady purile fun


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks really crude, humour-wise, but a lot of fun.  Might get it for PC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2011)

I loved the point combo thing, flinging people over the said using that grav gun thing was great fun!


----------



## Sunray (Feb 27, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Looks really crude, humour-wise, but a lot of fun.  Might get it for PC.


 
The reviewers didn't really get the humour, saying it was in poor taste most of the time, but its been making me laugh quite a bit.   Perhaps I'm just in poor taste.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 27, 2011)

people can fly seems like a fun team...   painkiller was cool

and if you don't have painkiller get painkiller
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/57-Painkiller
(amusing fact there is a easter egg in bulletstorm where one of the guns has  tits and fire  in honour of this review)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah Painkiller wasn't too bad...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunray said:


> The reviewers didn't really get the humour, saying it was in poor taste most of the time, but its been making me laugh quite a bit.   Perhaps I'm just in poor taste.



You can be nasty, all in the best possible taste!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2011)

"I predict an imminent getting the fuck out of here."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2011)

I loved the demo and happily Edge have given it a 9/10, high praise indeed from the highbrow stuck brigade! Think this may have to go on the 'to get' list.


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> You can be nasty, all in the best possible taste!




That looks fun.  

Unfortunately if it was me playing all you'd see is the sky spinning round and round, followed by some running into a wall, and then getting killed by someone behind me.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 12, 2011)

So use cheats to get infinite lives and all weapons and ammo, if there are any.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Mar 15, 2011)

What a great 'shoot the fuck out of everything' game. It reminds me of Zombie Apocalypse for the Amiga 1200.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 18, 2011)

PR seems to be working. 

Apparently Fox News says Bulletstorm causes rape, or something ... 

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/tag/bulletstorm/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2011)

Waggleton P Tallylicker!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 17, 2011)

Just seen it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2011)




----------

